# Is the road to Ft. pickens open?



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

just wondering if anyone knew if they had reopened the road to Ft. pickens. Also how is the fishing out there. Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Last I heard ( a few days back) they hope to have it open by this coming Friday.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/road-ft-pickens-130026/


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

They have a recording when you call their number that explains the status of the road. I called yesterday, they don't plan on it being open by this coming weekend says the recording. It also says that could change.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

lucky said:


> They have a recording when you call their number that explains the status of the road. I called yesterday, they don't plan on it being open by this coming weekend says the recording. It also says that could change.


Sounds about right, unlimited resources but no commitment.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am jonesing for some pickens.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

We have a stargaze scheduled out there for the 14th, hope it's open by then.

Rick


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Call 934-2656. It is NPS/GINS recording for road conditions


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It figures that it's not open because I bought an annual pass two weeks ago. Last time I bought an annual pass was just before Ivan hit and we all know how that worked out.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

welldoya said:


> It figures that it's not open because I bought an annual pass two weeks ago. Last time I bought an annual pass was just before Ivan hit and we all know how that worked out.


 
I thought I was the only one with that kind of luck !!!!!!!

Rick


----------

